# Eclipse



## frog7055 (Jul 8, 2017)

Gonna go up to S.Carolina for the eclipse.
Have a Sony A6000,what kind of filter should I be using?
What setting should I be using?

Yes I'm a total noob.


----------



## petrochemist (Jul 10, 2017)

During totality itself no filter will be wanted (the moon will act as your filter) but when any part of the sun itself is visible a special solar filter should be used. Ordinary neutral density filters do not block infra red, so you can unknowingly do severe damage to your eyes/camera using them instead. Search for 'Solar film' and you should get some suitable results.

The darkest shades of welding glass (shade 13 or 14) block UV & IR more than visible so are safe to use, but their optical quality is not very good.


----------



## KmH (Jul 10, 2017)

What setting*s* you would use depends on what part of the eclipse you want to image.
How to Photograph the Solar Eclipse
Focusing will be a challenge, because auto focus won't very good, if at all.


----------

